# New Account



## Liquor&Guns (Dec 10, 2019)

This is a new account but I'm not a new member.  I've been gone for about a year due to severe (near death) health issues.  Finally got that cleared up and ready to hit the gym again.  Sure would like to access my old account but don't think it's going to be possible.  I have no idea what email address I used so I can't reset my password.  Oh well.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome back bro!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## REHH (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome back my friend I hope you have good health in the future I know the feeling I have my own problems I'm dealing with


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome back-OD


----------



## adhome01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum!


----------

